# Dell screen Contrast problem



## invertedcat (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all,
I wasn't entirely sure what forum to put this in, but this seemed like as good a place as any. Ever since I purchased my Dell Latitude E6410, I've been having a problem where the computer will bump up the contrast to ridiculously high levels. I do mean the contrast, by the way, not the screen brightness. So everything gets very white and edges of images and some text get blurry or messed up. I'm not exactly sure what to do. I've tried formatting the display, but I still have the same problems (it's a laptop, so I can't directly format the screen with display buttons). I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem, with this system or others, and how they fixed it. Thanks for any help.

Also,
My OS is Windows 7 64-bit Enterprise
and I'm using integrated graphics.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I suggest that you go to the Dell support site, inter your model numbe and service tag number. you should be able to download a user's manual in the download area. and it should have the instructions there. I have done so for my new Dell laptop...
Vicks


----------



## MrOmegas (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi invertedcat,

I just ran into the same problem with my new E6410 - all of a sudden all colors looked really washed out as if the display contrast was set really high. My laptop is equipped with the "Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD" board so I used the Intel Graphics Options tool to check the settings (right-click desktop and select Graphics Properties). The settings were at defaults: Brightness 0, Contrast 50, Gamma 1.0, Hue 0, Saturation 0 so the problem was not there. I also checked from the Dell site that I was already running the latest video drivers (v.8.15.10.2057) and the latest BIOS version (A06). But when playing around with the display settings I found a workaround: I changed the screen refresh rate to 40, applied the change, then back to 60 and applied again and this somehow reseted the display and the colors were back to normal again! Hopefully the root cause for this problem (whatever it may be) gets fixed in a future driver update though...


----------

